# PX4 Type C Trigger Weight



## GlimmerTwin (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a question about the constant trigger version of the PX4. Came across what I think was a good deal online and bought it without a lot of research. What is the approximate trigger weight on these? I see the DA/SA versions quoted at 9lbs/4lbs +/-. I hope this has something in the 7-8lb range. Shot an older S&W Sigma and had to stand on the trigger to get a round off. Is this trigger going to be that stiff?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Get a type F.


----------



## GlimmerTwin (Apr 17, 2013)

Could have, but I saved about $140 vs. the F so I thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is this basically double action, every time?


----------



## GlimmerTwin (Apr 17, 2013)

It is like a stricker fired pistol in that you have to rack the slide to engage the trigger for the first round. The cycle partially cocks the hammer (in the way I understand the striker gets partially cocked in Glocks, etc) for subsequent rounds and the trigger has a constant pull like a DAO or a Glock. The hammer can't be hand cocked because it is spurless what ever the term is. Until you rack the slide the trigger doesn't do anything so that is how it's different from the DAO set up.


----------

